# Is he rare ?



## Seberiana21 (6 mo ago)

Hi, I just him yesterday and the place I got him said he was a fancy rare, is he and what does that mean?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums,

Your new budgie is a very cute girl. Did you quarantine her from your current budgie before introducing them, or did you get them together?

Quarantine means housing new budgies away from current birds for about 40 days when you first get them to ensure they are not sick and, if they are, to avoid transmitting diseases to the rest of the birds. Additionally, this gives the new bird time to settle in to their new environment.

Here's a link with more information:
Quarantine IS Necessary!

Most pet shops and unfortunately some breeders too know basically nothing about mutations or gender and often say things to appeal to the customer 😬 There is no such mutation as "fancy rare" in budgies, and there are only a few actually rare mutations which are hardly seen in pet stores. Your girl is very pretty, regardless, and she does have an interesting mutation, which is sky blue yellowface single factor dominant pied opaline  She does appear to be the yellowface II variety; if so, when she moults for the first time, her yellow will spread through her body and make her a pretty greenish color 

Is this your first time owning budgies?

It's great to have you on the forums and you've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices. Please be sure to read through the forums' many other budgie articles and stickies! I've put a few to get you started down here as well. If you have any questions after reading through things, be sure to ask as we'd love to help!

Essentials to a Great Cage

A Healthy Diet for your Budgie

Hope to see you around and hear updates on your budgies!

👋


----------



## Seberiana21 (6 mo ago)

StarlingWings said:


> Hello and welcome to the forums,
> 
> Your new budgie is a very cute girl. Did you quarantine her from your current budgie before introducing them, or did you get them together?
> 
> ...


Hi yes I bought 2 that was in the same cage at the store. 
so when he moults he will not have any of his blue?
You said she they told me that it was a he ?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

As I mentioned most pet shops know basically nothing about gender or mutations. She is definitely a girl. If you got them at the same time then that's great as you don't have to quarantine  Do you have photos of the other one? I can confirm that one's gender as well. 

When she moults her blue may turn greenish blue! If you're wondering what she could look like, it would be a similar color to my girl (in my profile photo). If she is yellowface I type, then the yellow will stay confined to her head feathers. Only time will tell


----------



## Seberiana21 (6 mo ago)

StarlingWings said:


> As I mentioned most pet shops know basically nothing about gender or mutations. She is definitely a girl. If you got them at the same time then that's great as you don't have to quarantine  Do you have photos of the other one? I can confirm that one's gender as well.
> 
> When she moults her blue may turn greenish blue! If you're wondering what she could look like, it would be a similar color to my girl (in my profile photo). If she is yellowface I type, then the yellow will stay confined to her head feathers. Only time will tell


----------



## Seberiana21 (6 mo ago)

Yes


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He's a boy! Since you have a mixed gender pair, you will have to do everything possible to prevent accidental breeding. The good news is that it's relatively easy to prevent as long as you follow the right steps. Here are some links to start with: 

When We Don't Want Eggs!
A Breeder's Tips for Discouraging Breeding

Additionally, please be sure to read through the links I provided above regarding cage setups as well! It would be best if you replace their perches with some of varying widths and textures so that their feet get exercise and they do not develop bumble foot, a type of foot sore. 

Both are very cute


----------



## Seberiana21 (6 mo ago)

StarlingWings said:


> He's a boy! Since you have a mixed gender pair, you will have to do everything possible to prevent accidental breeding. The good news is that it's relatively easy to prevent as long as you follow the right steps. Here are some links to start with:
> 
> When We Don't Want Eggs!
> A Breeder's Tips for Discouraging Breeding
> ...


Thank you I will do that


----------



## BudgieBirdie (6 mo ago)

Seberiana21 said:


> Hi, I just him yesterday and the place I got him said he was a fancy rare, is he and what does that mean?
> View attachment 264065
> 
> View attachment 264064


Sounds like a pet shop answer for sure. They say rare and fancy to make things sound unique and because they know nothing about the animals they're caring for. For example, they say their bearded dragons and leopard geckos are "fancy", I know a lot about reptiles and they only say that because 1, it's not rare or fancy they just want you paying more for them saying it is or 2, they don't know what morph (coloring) it is. Please, with any pet try to find a good breeder with great care practices over pet shops. Most pet shops pets are from mass breeders/mills and have health issues, inbred, etc. Beautiful baby though and I'm happy you got it, you seem to really care.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Your little budgies are very cute.
Have you named them yet?

As you have a mixed gender pair, please do everything necessary to prevent breeding.*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*I recommend that you remove the toy that has the head which looks like a bird. 
Toys of that nature can lead to aggressive and/or territorial behavior at times.

Additionally, I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.
Pressure Sores
Bumblefoot
The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:
Essentials for a Great Cage
*
*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Seberiana21 (6 mo ago)

Hi,
Yes my daughter and I name them Stitch and Lemme.
I went and purchase new perches.
I will remove that toy now. Thank you for letting me know


----------

